

Ask HN: Program to build webpages? - globalrev

i have an application that isnt too heavy on the webside of things, it is mostly the "program" that is the application.<p>now i wan to put it online and i im just bad at webdesign. im halfdecent at html but i just cant put together a goodlooking page.<p>is there a program that lets you build css/html/javascript pages easily?
doesnt need to be advanced at all as long as it is  correct html4.0+
======
zach
Someone on the Joel forum recently lamented the lack of decent prebuilt web
app templates:

[http://discuss.joelonsoftware.com/default.asp?joel.3.632032....](http://discuss.joelonsoftware.com/default.asp?joel.3.632032.11)

I quite agree. Open Designs: <http://www.opendesigns.org/> has bazillions of
blog and corporate designs, so I don't think it's entirely unreasonable to
expect a few more web app templates would be collected somewhere.

I suppose I should be the first to mention Weebly: <http://www.weebly.com/>
I've used it to bang up a quick UI and it's fine if you can accept its current
limitations.

~~~
globalrev
weebly and open design are both awesome, ty very much, exactly what i wanted.

------
davidw
Emacs. By the way, you ought to attempt to improve your writing as well - it's
painful to read something with a nearly total lack of punctuation and proper
capitalization.

~~~
globalrev
what do you mean emacs? is there a builtin htmlpagecreator?

and my punctuation is good and it is the internets anyway.

~~~
breily
Just because its the 'internets' doesn't mean that good grammar/spelling/etc.
are not appreciated. The more clearly you communicate the likelier you are to
get some help.

As for your initial question, perhaps something like Dreamweaver -
<http://www.adobe.com/products/dreamweaver/> \- would be what you're looking
for.

